# Couple New Bowfishing Airboats



## Airboatcapt2

2007 Model AirRangers



















I have tons more pictures to share if anyone is interested.


----------



## carp_killer

looks good


----------



## Duckslayer100

Man oh man, I love airboats. A buddy of mine from the cities took me out this summer and it was a blast. You can go anywhere with those suckers. Too bad they're illegal in Minnesota...except for the border waters... :beer:


----------



## carp_killer

i havent seen an airboat in mn yet see a fan boat every now and then though i would love to get me one though but like duckslayer said there illegal


----------



## BFNK

Show me where it is illegal to own an airboat in MN.


----------



## arky

hey guys, I do a lot of bowfishing in the south but i'm headed to north dakota to do a little pheasant hunting. Was wondering if anyone could hook me up with a hunt or at least a general direction. I'm used to hunting in SD but got fed up with paying a 100 a hunt. My name is Nick Sanders call me 501-472-7948 Thanks guys, I run a blow boat myself,18x8 diamondback


----------



## carp_killer

BFNK said:


> Show me where it is illegal to own an airboat in MN.


we never said its illegal to own them we just cant use them for bowfising since you cant have a gaspowerd motor with an uncased bow/gun


----------

